# vietnamense in hybridizing



## Ernie (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone else get their most recent Orchid Digest (JanFebMar 2009, v73-1)??? Olaf, you're my hero. I'm lovin' vietnamense onto Brachys! 

-Ernie


----------



## Jorch (Jan 24, 2009)

I got that today.. gorgeous pictures!! Paph Sakura Pink is definitely not what I expected, it's stunning! 

(although the editorial mistake on pg.17 has me puzzled for a moment, as it lists Paph Benedikt as rothschildianum x vietnamense, and later says it's Paph. St.Swithin x vietnamense )


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 24, 2009)

I received my copy yesterday, but I've been too busy with an orchid show to have a chance to read it yet. Beautiful cover photo, though!


----------



## ORG (Jan 24, 2009)

I hope that the article is interesting and you enjoy it.
I have not seen the copy yet, but I hope that I will get in the next week.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## swamprad (Jan 24, 2009)

I totally agree with you, Ernie, that was an awesome article and wonderful photos! I've got to get my hands on some more vietnamense hybrids!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2009)

Jorch said:


> (although the editorial mistake on pg.17 has me puzzled for a moment, as it lists Paph Benedikt as rothschildianum x vietnamense, and later says it's Paph. St.Swithin x vietnamense )



Yes. I was going to make the same comment. I hope they caught that mistake (obviously too late for publishing, though).


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 25, 2009)

Love the hybrids!:drool:

Ramon


----------



## shakkai (Jan 25, 2009)

Totally agree! I got my copy last Thursday, and by that wonderful synchronicity that happens sometimes, some vietnamense hybrids arrived in a package on Friday. :smitten::smitten: One of which is a very nice sized seedling of Benedikt (thank you Ramón for the heads up about the new plants listed at Schwerter!)

Many thanks to you Olaf, for the great information and for ensuring that these beauties are seen and appreciated by everyone! The photos are inspirational! (Too bad about the editorial mistake re: Benedikt - though it is something easily looked up.)

What are the next steps in exploring what this species can add to the gene pool? I'd, personally, like to see it crossed with some of the better white complex types! (Now, if only I can arrange for them to flower at the same time....)


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 25, 2009)

:sob: I haven't gotten mine yet!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 25, 2009)

Looking forward to receiving the most recent OrchidDigest and read this article... I have not gotten it yet  for sure the article will be interesting 

Shakkai, no need to thank for anything  I am glad you've got the plants you wanted, and am looking forward to see the pictures when they bloom


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2009)

Great article, Olaf. But I'm perplexed -- what am I missing? On p. 16, the sentence: "The highlight was the cross Paph. Wossner Vietnam Star (Paph. rothschildianum x Paph. vietnamense)...registered by F. Glanz." (Photo on p. 15). Then on p. 17: "Two additional grexes were registered in 2007 by F. Glanz. They were Paph. Benedikt (Paph. rothschildianum x Paph. vietnamense)..." (Picture on same page, 17)

How can the same parents have two different registered hybrids? I'm not understanding this, and would appreciate some clarification.


----------



## ORG (Jan 28, 2009)

DEar Dot,
I am waiting for the issue and then I will write immediately the corrigenda.
Please excuse the mistake, but it can happen.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## ORG (Jan 28, 2009)

Now I got the issue.

The sentence on page 16 in the original paer was 

Two more grexes were registered in 2007, both by F. Glanz. They are P. Benedikt (*Saint Swithin* x _vietnamense_) and P. Lentos (_vietnamense _x Vanda M. Pearlman), the latter originated by H. Heuberger. 

How the mistake comes in the publication, I don't know, but it can happen.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2009)

Ah, thanks, Olaf. That makes more sense. Notice that the caption under Benedikt is also incorrect.


----------



## ORG (Jan 28, 2009)

Dear Dot,
thank you for the hint. I had forgotten it.
Both pictures on the right side show
*Paph. Benedikt (Saint Swithin X vietnamense)*

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm not seeing the photos! oke:


----------



## slippertalker (Jan 30, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I'm not seeing the photos! oke:




They are quite lovely!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2009)

Shhhh, I'm hoping ORG gets the hint!


----------



## ORG (Jan 30, 2009)

Dear Eric,
you would see the pictures in the newest issue of The Orchid Dgest.
But I had published some also here.
See
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4109&highlight=Benedikt[/URL]

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2009)

But I don't get that magazine..


----------



## Ernie (Jan 30, 2009)

NYEric said:


> But I don't get that magazine..



That's easy to change! http://www.orchiddigest.com/ A great publication! 

-Ernie


----------



## emydura (Mar 5, 2009)

I finally have got to read the article. Fantastic Olaf. Some stunning hybrids amongst them particularly with the Brachy's.

I can't believe no one mentioned the vietnamemse hybrid with Winston Churchill. One of the most amazing Paphs I have seen. The colour is exceptional. 

David


----------

